# ارجو المساعدة ياخوان ما مكونات المسحة الطبية alcohol Swab ؟؟؟



## عبدالله التميمي1 (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسعد الله اوقاتكم اخواني بكل خير 

اتمنى احد يفيدني عن مكونات المسحة الطبية وتركيبتها وماهو مصدر الكحول الموجود بها ؟؟

وجزاكم الله الف خير 

تقبولوا تحياتي


----------



## abue tycer (17 فبراير 2010)

مشبعة بكحول iso propyl alcohol
The sterile alcohol swabs are individually wrappe sterile and water-resistant packages


----------



## عبدالله التميمي1 (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخوي على ردك ويعطيك العافيه لكن عندي استفسار بسيط كيف احصل على iso propyl alcohol

تحياتي


----------



## abue tycer (18 فبراير 2010)

يمكن شراء من اي مكتب لبيع المواد الكيمياوية المختبرية كعبوة 3 - 5 لتر بالعربية السعودية منتج صناعي من شركة سابك للبتروكيمياويات


----------

